# Water Ingress on Euramobil Integra



## Bodgers

Has anyone else had a problem with water ingress on the front roof corner of the Eramobil Integra 636ls? 
It was five years old when I bought it last year. At the service my local dealer found the damp patch and sent me to an expert who says this is quite common. It will probably cost over five grand to fix as he has to take out the windscreen/side window/door/bed/dashboard/bonnet/bumper in order to replace the plywood A post. Is this a usual cost? He does want it for eight weeks, can it take that long?

Thanks for your help, Ed


----------



## Corkheader

Bodgers -

I cant comment on the model you have but had a similar quote from an 'expert' on a leaking CI Cipro. They wanted to lift the roof and remove the rear panel entirely. 
I had Caratechs round www.mobilecaravanservicingtoyou.com.
Instead of 4k they quoted £800 by approaching the problem from an entirely different direction. They came recommended by colleagues at work and are based in Bracknell, Berkshire. They will travel up to 50 miles so might cover your area.

Hope this helps, I'm sure someone else will come along to offer specific advice.


----------



## Tiggs

I have had the same problem with an Integra 810. Cost to repair just over £5,000. In addition windscreen seal leaked which resulted in a range of other problems because the company who fixed it? did not want to remove the windsreen. 
Tiggs


----------



## Tiggs

Apologies I did not fully answer your question previously. The repair took almost a year to be fixed because parts from Eura Mobil were so difficult to get hold of. 
Tiggs


----------



## premiermotorhomes

As a dealer we wouldn't remove windscreens either; we don't have the equipment, bonding agents or experience to do so correctly.

In these circumstances we would organise Autoglass or similar to assist, as on A Class motorhomes the specialist coach, train and aircraft divisions look after the large windscreens.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## pscheid

i had similar issue with integra 810 - front left - full side and right . Cost 2700 € at eura mobil dealer in belgium - so i would shop around


----------

